
The first AI universe sim is fast and accurate - hsnewman
https://phys.org/news/2019-06-ai-universe-sim-fast-accurateand.html
======
joemaffei
> The first AI universe sim is fast and accurate—and its creators don't know
> how it works

This is why Stephen Hawking was very vocal against machine learning.
Everything we know today came from a long process of study and documentation.
Machine learning can give you accurate predictions, but its contribution to
the scientific process is questionable. Just like mathematical “proofs” by
brute force are interesting, but don’t add much to our understanding of the
underlying problem.

